# sharkbite fittings near boiler?



## penfrydd

I know from the spec sheets that sharkbite fittings are good up to 200F, and that my output temp shouldn't be that high, but it seems a bit close to me.

Anybody out there using these things right near the boiler, after the black iron?  

They are expensive, but they sure are easy, flexible, removable.  Just really slick.

penfrydd


----------



## MrEd

If you read the fine print on copper pipes, they say max temp of 180F, at least mine does...makes you wonder.


----------



## taxidermist

I have them next to the boiler on mine they are good so far


----------



## tom in maine

The rule of thumb has been to come off the boiler 10 feet with copper or iron before changing to PEX.

I think a little prudence is reasonable given the fact that the system can get quite hot, especially if it is pressurized. 

I just finished plumbing up the balance of my boiler system. The system is un-pressurized and the boiler loop--from the
boiler to the tank is all copper. The heating loop, from the tank to the radiant floor and walls is all PEX. Being under no pressure other than
the back pressure the plumbing creates makes this fairly simple. The fact that the PEX is physically remote from the boiler and any possible overheat
issues feels more comfortable to me.


----------



## heaterman

I heard through the grapevine about a state inspector that failed an installation here with sharkbite ftgs near the boiler. Said they were OK out in the zones but not on the boiler piping. Personally I wouldn't use them anywhere on heating system piping. Not what they were designed for.


----------



## btuser

Shark Bite fittings are not rated for heating, yet.  I think their heat rating is dependent on pressure as well as the material they are joining.  I've got one on a hot water line and no leaks.  Expensive to use all day but they sure come in handy.


----------



## penfrydd

In another post I was reading that the overheat loop can get as hot as 210 F.  That's above the rating for sharkbite fittings, so I'll stick with solder until well away from the boiler.  

I'm not certain that I'll be using any pex tubing, but we'll see.  I put in the heating system in '92 and this new boiler is about 25 feet from my oil burner.  That amount of 1" copper is not going to break me, especially if you compare it to the total price of the solo 40!

penfrydd


----------



## chiefburritt

Sharkbites...  So everyone can be a master plumber. not!


----------



## stee6043

Dry steam said:
			
		

> Sharkbites...  So everyone can be a master plumber. not!



Applied correctly Sharkbites are a phenomenal tool for the typical homeowner seeking to do some limited plumbing...


----------



## btuser

stee6043 said:
			
		

> Dry steam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharkbites...  So everyone can be a master plumber. not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied correctly Sharkbites are a phenomenal tool for the typical homeowner seeking to do some limited plumbing...
Click to expand...


Awesome when you can't get the joint dry.


----------



## penfrydd

Look gang,

I don't bother with moral value judgments regarding the use of sharkbite fittings...life is way too short for that nonsense.  I've sweated plenty of joints in 60 years...

These fittings are easy to use; don't require the eyesight that sweating a joint requires, and can swivel when completed.  Sure they're expensive and not for use everywhere.  And yes, they do reduce flows, though not substantially, as the distances involved in the fitting are so short as compared to the distances involved in the pipe.

My questions were not related to being a "manly man".  I've had big trucks; small trucks.  Huge chainsaws; tiny chainsaws.  Big wives; little wives.  

I'm going to use them past the automag and after my circulators.  

Have a good Thanksgiving all.

penfrydd


----------



## huffdawg

penfrydd said:
			
		

> Look gang,
> 
> I don't bother with moral value judgments regarding the use of sharkbite fittings...life is way too short for that nonsense.  I've sweated plenty of joints in 60 years...
> 
> These fittings are easy to use; don't require the eyesight that sweating a joint requires, and can swivel when completed.  Sure they're expensive and not for use everywhere.  And yes, they do reduce flows, though not substantially, as the distances involved in the fitting are so short as compared to the distances involved in the pipe.
> 
> My questions were not related to being a "manly man".  I've had big trucks; small trucks.  Huge chainsaws; tiny chainsaws.  Big wives; little wives.
> 
> I'm going to use them past the automag and after my circulators.
> 
> Have a good Thanksgiving all.
> 
> penfrydd



Which wives were better,  the big wives or the little wives?


----------

